# Eccentric Luthiers



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone one come across a luthier / guitar maker who's not exactly mainstream? I looked at this guy's site:

http://www.zacharyguitars.com/

This was the,.... different part:

http://www.zacharyguitars.com/NotForYou.htm


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

I've seen his website a couple of times. He mights perhaps make good guitars, I really don't know, but his overall attitude and what seems to be an inordinate amount of arrogance are quite ridiculous.

He comes across as having a narcissistic personality disorder...Most luthiers seem to pour all of their heart and a whole lot of love into their art, this guy just seems bitter and full of hate.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

"The idea of beginners or people with phisical disabilities or lawyer/doctor/collector/non-players buying Zachs just bugs me. First, build up your ability on a crap guitar....then maybe you will really get the most out of a Zach."

I dare somebody with a disability to sue him...I am sure you could on the grounds of discrimination. I would sue him for all he's got...what a loser.

the guy cannot even spell right.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Whatever.
I mean--he makes the guitars and he can decide for himslef how he wants to sell them and how he comes across, but his approach puts me off--which he'd probably think is fine.
I mean I'm probably one of those hack guitarists he's referring to.:smile:

But if that's how he wants to do things--well--that's his business.

(As for the string stuff on the site--Clasical strings are sold by tension, not gauge--so his bit on that is hardly new. I didn't see any mention of classical strings on his site, btu they were there first. As for not putting 9's on a Gibson (or equivalent scale or shorter), I've been doing that for years with no problems--I like it, but I guess I'm an idiot.

(And when I read this about what the nut is made from-"I can't divulge the actual material" I had an image of Charlton Heston screaming--Some of you will get that reference.)


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Kind of irrelevant if he makes good guitars, both his website and his attitude suck -- not a guy I would want to deal with ....


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i've read his site with interest before

he has/sells what he calls 'tension correct strings'

his idea that most mass market string makers aren't making strings that are correctly tense from string to string

if you read into this theory 
his thoughts kind of make sense,
of course he sells the RIGHT type of strings


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Has anyone one come across a luthier / guitar maker who's not exactly mainstream? I looked at this guy's site:
> 
> http://www.zacharyguitars.com/
> 
> ...


Bill Nash comes to mind, have you read the fine print on his front page?



> In fact, I am in no way affiliated with anyone or anything except for my wife and kids. If you are actually reading this much stuff on my site, please stop, turn off the computer and find something more fun to do with your time. A portion of the proceeds from your purchase may go to support the complete dismantling of the US Government. I have had enough taxation without representation - how about you? Are you better off than you were 10 years ago?
> 
> Since you are still reading on, turn in your cable TV box, unplug your television and seek healthy connections with other human beings. Stop ingesting the manipulations of corporations who's sole function is to make you feel inadequate without buying their products and ideas. A bigger wallet, faster car, smaller waistband or younger spouse will not make you happy.


Luthiers are artists after all, and as a whole artists tend to have more quirks than mainstream businesspeople. I agree that Zachary comes off as a jackass, very likely is one, but the point he's trying to make (poorly) is that he really cares about his craft and he wants his guitars to actually get played, not just collected, traded and looked at by rich people.


----------



## radapaw (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm just a little confused about the tone of the writing.

Warning your customer that they may just be suffering a case of G.A.S. sounds like a good thing... outright calling your potential client a "materialistic hack" is a bit... ehhhhhh not so good... Warning customers on one page not to be impulsive and then adding a link on your homepage titled "What are you waiting for??? Do it!!!" also leaves me wondering.

Not every player is the same. IMHO saying something like " You have to either be a competent player or you have to be knowledgeable about guitars to appreciate a Zachary Guitar. If you posses both of these qualities, you will love my guitars. " is just arrogant... one size doesn't fit all (and c'mon do I need both or either?!) . I think it's great to say "if you happen to like what I like in a guitar and agree with my design concepts and philosophy, then my guitar is for you", but nothing is gained by then anonymously taking potshots at your website's visitors every 3rd paragraph. 

That said, if I had another gig that payed all the bills, I'd just be building whatever the hell I wanted too! No one would ever have said " hey Picasso, do the 'starry night' again, that one rocks!"


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

a Pack of Wolves said:


> i've read his site with interest before
> 
> he has/sells what he calls 'tension correct strings'
> 
> ...


You are right and so is he on this point. I also use my own sets corrected for string tension. Standard guitar string packs are totally all over the map. THe theory is not just theory but fact. Each sting has so many lbs of tension at pitch. A normal set of 10 - 46 for instance is terrible. You will notice some strings are hard to bend while others are sloppy. THe idea is to go up in tension a few pounds as the strings get thicker. This creates a nice even tension so each string feels the same. Its nice and comfy to play on. Even tension makes any guitar play much better. 

However the mass market sees only what they beleive "standard". The string companies know of this but they must sell and the market hasnt noticed the standard is inferior. Just like most people have no idea how banks create money out of thin air. Lots of things go ignored.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Guy seems like a douche... the guitars aren't exactly pretty either lol.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Thought I would resurrect this thread-does anyone own or has owned one of his guitars.

I could care less about his attitude, arrogance etc-I am interested in anyone's thoughts on the guitars themselves,


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Iclicked on a few........I liked all that I saw.........prices are reasonable.......comments were funny to me..........what do I know........


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

From Zachary's website, an interesting reply:

Here is a comment from very angry "Houndog" ...aspiring guitar tinkerer

"(Zachary is saying) - I'm going to start building what I feel like building, then I'll decide if you deserve my guitar and maybe, MAYBE, I'll condescend to sell it to you for an amount that is several hundreds of times more than it is worth. How does that sound for a business plan? That guy has got to be the biggest ass in Canada. I wonder how long it took him to write all those unbiased, unsolicited testimonials from his disciples? Oxygen is waisted on people like him.
If money were no object I'd become the biggest collector of his "guitars", and every year I'd host a huge party where every guest gets to smash one to smithereens and throw it on the enormous fire built entirely out of his high priced firewood. Personally , I'd like to "earn" one of his guitars by smashing his head in with one!

Walpole, Ma. - Jeff 'Houndog' Porter - part time tinkerer/full time guitar chat room poster "


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

(And when I read this about what the nut is made from-"I can't divulge the actual material" I had an image of Charlton Heston screaming--Some of you will get that reference.)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

It's people!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

stonesy said:


> (and when i read this about what the nut is made from-"i can't divulge the actual material" i had an image of charlton heston screaming--some of you will get that reference.)


[/quote] its people!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, that quote was from Zontar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I didnt know that disabled people were such a big market for guitar manufacturers sigiifa ...or such a problem for them.

Jackass can keep his guitars. Nothing special to me. I wonder if hes trying to make a name for himself by using shock value to create a buzz. Sell guitars by having a bizarre persona.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Um so... telling the guy you only really want his guitar is so you can play one while sitting in the crapper? You know, to be reminded of the difference between what crap sounds like vs his guitar.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Seems too have calmed down a bit these days.

Likewise for Eric Barbour at Metasonix. Can't find stuff like this at his current website anymore:

Request Rejected


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GuitaristZ said:


> ... .I am sure you could on the grounds of discrimination. I would sue him for all he's got...what a loser..


I never read anything on his site but if you want to claim against him send me 10 grand on retainer an I’ll get the ball rolling once the check clears. Principles cost money - how much y’all wanna spend...lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

radapaw said:


> I'm just a little confused about the tone of the writing.
> 
> Warning your customer that they may just be suffering a case of G.A.S. sounds like a good thing... outright calling your potential client a "materialistic hack" is a bit... ehhhhhh not so good... Warning customers on one page not to be impulsive and then adding a link on your homepage titled "What are you waiting for??? Do it!!!" also leaves me wondering.
> 
> ...


To the bolded. That's saying to me that the guitars are only speaking to a select few. In other words, the guitar doesn't really truly speak for itself. Wouldn't go near it with a 10 foot pole in that case. If that guitar isn't speaking to me because I don't have "competent" skills (competent to who?) and am not knowledgeable about guitars (in what specific aspect is this knowledge based on?) then I should pass? OK then, I will. Since I don't know what his criteria is except for in a very biased and general sense, I'm probably not worthy to bow down to his make and model of build. I think I'll go to L&M and pick out a nice Gibson that I've always wanted. At least it will be more suited to my "ability" than one of his Masterpieces. I'll unfortunately have to save the money instead of wasting it on a truly heroic Axe made by him. Glad he gave me the heads up on that, otherwise I'd have to get in the line at his door to order one of his remarkable "experiences".

A little bit tongue in cheek, but "my" tongue in cheek. You'd have to be a competent linguist and knowledgeable about the many variations of the language arts to appreciate what I'm saying.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nobody mentioned Steve Wishnevsky (http://wishbass.com)? That guy is the butt of a running 10+ year joke in the internet bass community (e.g. truss rods are optional and not even available in the early years), though he also has his fans.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

When I think of eccentric (_noun_. a person of unconventional and slightly strange views or behavior) luthiers Fred Carlson comes to mind. 

Guitars-Custom Made By Fred Carlson


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> You'd have to be a competent linguist and knowledgeable about the many variations of the language arts to appreciate what I'm saying.


Lol.

I know exactly what you are saying cuz I am so darn smart too! BTW, have you seen the emperor's new clothes? They are wonderful!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i tried watching one of his youtube videos...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My favourite part: "The graininess of the wood and the *occasional tool marks in the work piece*, bring out a character, which no machine can duplicate."

You mean 'fuck-ups"?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> My favourite part: "The graininess of the wood and the *occasional tool marks in the work piece*, bring out a character, which no machine can duplicate."
> 
> You mean 'fuck-ups"?


"Character" 

LOL this guy's something else, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

The headstocks are so fucking terrible looking. Lack of design, creativity. Dogs breakfast.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think maybe when your done playing, you can use the headstock as a butter knife or something. What an incredibly ignorant and arrogant excuse for a human being. Just check out some of his replies to posts on this Your Tele sucks dirge.  Sad. I don't think I'd like the Mojo of anything this piece of trash builds.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

he's a bit of a rip off artist as well, speaking from experience, he acts eccentric so he will be talked about, if you are not seen or heard you will not sell. a tip of the toilet lid to Alex


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mr trick said:


> he's a bit of a rip off artist as well, speaking from experience, he acts eccentric so he will be talked about, if you are not seen or heard you will not sell. a tip of the toilet lid to Alex


Did you purchase something from him?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Classic reply:

Now you really have me confused or maybe you are confused and posting to the wrong channel. I don't recall posting rants about women. This channel is about my guitars, NOT women. WTF??? Unless you are a girl and offended about something *while uncomfortably having your panties wedged between your pussy lips*. I am waiting to see your guitar playing skills. Don't let me down. I would really hate to be a "reputable professional". Too many of those around. *And they ALL Suck!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Only 2 words come to mind when I read this guys stuff.

Dick Sauce.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude that freaking thing is terrifying
Frog Banjo Number One

I would not allow that in my house!

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

And those Zachary are fugly.
zacharyguitars.com/projects/280117/
I don't know what hes charging but its too much "*Body Wood: *Knotty Pine multi-piece, IKEA table top"

This one :
250517 - ZT Telecaster - FOR SALE - Zachary Handcrafted Guitars | Bass| Pedals | Strings | Stands
Looks like a small child painted the finish. I can see the gobs and orange peel, high res pics are not his friend.

Does terrible finish work count as relicing?
201214 - ZT Broadcaster - FOR SALE - Zachary Handcrafted Guitars | Bass| Pedals | Strings | Stands

Nathan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nothing is worse than that headstock, I could live with the rest but it wouldn't be my first choice


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If he considers himself better than all other builders, his relicing work instantly stuffs his claim.

His relic work is just above average at best. Burtone, Danocaster, whitfield, et al absolutely smoke his work.

The only way he could _possibly_ argue his way out of being a third rate relicer would be to state that it's his "artistic representation" of wear.

He's a complete ***, and I'd love to aggravate him in person.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Apparently, he has a brand of trumpets, too. I’m going to have to ask my brother about them.

Edit: it looks like horn players also know what a massive helmet this guy is. 

Zachary music and Alex-any good experiences. - View topic: Trumpet Herald forum


----------

